# When connected to apple carplay, don't see ride requests?



## mattadams (Apr 19, 2016)

I wonder if others who have carplay have noticed this or if it's something unique to my situation.
When I plug into my car (which has carplay running, which I assume is the issue... but maybe not)... and I'm not actually looking at the uber driver app (i.e. I'm in another app, or my screen is dark), uber requests do not display for me. I've had several times where when I go to activate the screen, it'll say "Uber Request - tap to open" but by then there is no way to accept it. Yesterday apparently in the span of 5 minutes or so I missed so many requests that my acceptance rate dropped about 5% and uber came up and asked me if I was still online to accept trips as it appeared I wasn't accepting rides. My screen never turned on, no sound played through my stereo, I had no way of knowing the requests were coming in. This isn't true of the lyft driver app - lyft will play a noise, even if I'm not in the app, and turn on the screen to indicate something is happening. I have verified my uber driver and lyft driver notification settings are exactly the same through the iphone, so it doesn't appear to be an issue with my settings or with how the phone works with carplay, but just with how the uber driver works.


----------



## cobraco (Jul 6, 2016)

mattadams said:


> I wonder if others who have carplay have noticed this or if it's something unique to my situation.
> When I plug into my car (which has carplay running, which I assume is the issue... but maybe not)... and I'm not actually looking at the uber driver app (i.e. I'm in another app, or my screen is dark), uber requests do not display for me. I've had several times where when I go to activate the screen, it'll say "Uber Request - tap to open" but by then there is no way to accept it. Yesterday apparently in the span of 5 minutes or so I missed so many requests that my acceptance rate dropped about 5% and uber came up and asked me if I was still online to accept trips as it appeared I wasn't accepting rides. My screen never turned on, no sound played through my stereo, I had no way of knowing the requests were coming in. This isn't true of the lyft driver app - lyft will play a noise, even if I'm not in the app, and turn on the screen to indicate something is happening. I have verified my uber driver and lyft driver notification settings are exactly the same through the iphone, so it doesn't appear to be an issue with my settings or with how the phone works with carplay, but just with how the uber driver works.


Yes, I noticed the same thing, starting a couple or so weeks ago. No noise from the Uber app if it is not in the foreground on iPhone. I was going to call them but haven't got around to it.


----------



## SFRichard1 (Jul 13, 2019)

True, using iOS13 and CarPlay only the active app makes sounds. I have the Uber app always open on my phone, and have a navigation app open on CarPlay. I turn off Uber turn-by-turn navigation, otherwise it would talk over the other navigation app. The other Uber app sounds still play though. It seems you can still play music in the background on CarPlay and both the Uber sounds and Navigation sounds are audible.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mattadams said:


> I wonder if others who have carplay have noticed this or if it's something unique to my situation.
> When I plug into my car (which has carplay running, which I assume is the issue... but maybe not)... and I'm not actually looking at the uber driver app (i.e. I'm in another app, or my screen is dark), uber requests do not display for me. I've had several times where when I go to activate the screen, it'll say "Uber Request - tap to open" but by then there is no way to accept it. Yesterday apparently in the span of 5 minutes or so I missed so many requests that my acceptance rate dropped about 5% and uber came up and asked me if I was still online to accept trips as it appeared I wasn't accepting rides. My screen never turned on, no sound played through my stereo, I had no way of knowing the requests were coming in. This isn't true of the lyft driver app - lyft will play a noise, even if I'm not in the app, and turn on the screen to indicate something is happening. I have verified my uber driver and lyft driver notification settings are exactly the same through the iphone, so it doesn't appear to be an issue with my settings or with how the phone works with carplay, but just with how the uber driver works.


Apple thinks you are better than all that.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Lost me at Apple.... Sorry you paid that much for outdated tech....


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Apple sucks 
I use android and Windows only 
I hate Apples app store is a pro china dictatorship that bans hong kong apps but allowed a Chinese company to spy on US children with Tik Tok
Google does not support China as they are banned from China and wont make a censored search engine


----------



## mattadams (Apr 19, 2016)

SFRichard1 said:


> True, using iOS13 and CarPlay only the active app makes sounds. I have the Uber app always open on my phone, and have a navigation app open on CarPlay. I turn off Uber turn-by-turn navigation, otherwise it would talk over the other navigation app. The other Uber app sounds still play though. It seems you can still play music in the background on CarPlay and both the Uber sounds and Navigation sounds are audible.


I have my turn-by-turn audio turned off because I don't want the passenger thinking I'm an idiot with no idea where I'm going, LOL. I can follow the screen just fine. 
The problem seems unique to the uber app. I noticed it again yesterday... even when I had the screen "active", if I was in the lyft app at the time, I got no audio indication from uber that a ride request was coming in, I just happened to notice it out of the corner of my eye, switched apps, and took it. But when I'm in the uber driver app, and a lyft request comes in, it plays the audio over the speakers as well as the indication on the screen.

As for everyone else *****ing about apple, thanks, I'll note your concern .


----------

